# Another Spaceliner & The Man From Uncle



## Wayne Adam (May 27, 2013)

Well, I just bought another Deluxe Spaceliner. I now have three, all 1964, all deluxes, two mens and a ladies.
 This latest one is in super nice condition with great chrome. I got an excellent deal at $200.00. But the better deal was
the mens that I found in a Barn 6 miles from my house that I bought this past fall for $50.00. And the best deal was the ladies that I got for free
about 18 years ago. The ladies I restored about two years ago, I will eventually restore both mens bikes when I get some time.
All three of my Spaceliners have their original tires and all have the original seats in mint condition.
 Now, the cool part of the story. I got the newest Spaceliner on Thursday, but earlier that day I went to the Auto Parts store to buy some auto paint
for one of my bikes. There behind the counter I saw this Man From Uncle lunchbox. I said to the owner how cool that was and how I watched the show when I was young.
 I then asked her if it was for sale and she said nothing. I purchased my paint, and as I was about to leave, she said "Here, you can have this for free" and she gave
 me the lunch box. Later that day, I bought my third Spaceliner. The coolest thing is that the Man From Uncle TV show ran from 1964 through 1968
That was the exact run for the Spaceliner!..............Wayne


----------



## jd56 (May 27, 2013)

*When no expecting the unexpected happens*

That was one of my favorite shows. Man From U.N.C.L.E. and the other was Mission Impossible.

Cool story and great find...then there is the Spaceliner.
Lets see, 
1st one was $50....worth $300- ??
2nd one was free.....what???..value $250-$300
then there is the expensive one that is still about what we pay for them, even more for a Deluxe....$300- ??

Somehow I think you're ahead on these deals.


----------



## Wayne Adam (May 27, 2013)

*Hey John,*

Hi John,
   Yea, I think that you and I are about the same age, I'm 58. I watched the Man From Uncle
every week. It's even cool now to see David Mc Callum in NCIS. He is going to be 80 in September,
and he's still going strong.
   I'll really try to find you a Spaceliner, they seem to be in every other barn around here.
                                                                                                                                 Wayne


----------



## BrentP (May 27, 2013)

That era was also the golden age of sci-fi TV series.  Back then I used to love watching shows like Time Tunnel, Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea, Lost in Space, Land of the Giants, The Invaders, and of course Star Trek.


----------



## jd56 (May 28, 2013)

Wayne Adam said:


> Hi John,
> Yea, I think that you and I are about the same age, I'm 58. I watched the Man From Uncle
> every week. It's even cool now to see David Mc Callum in NCIS. He is going to be 80 in September,
> and he's still going strong.
> ...




Robert Vaughn " Napolean Solo" actually does a local lawyer commercial here in my area. What a shame. He was a cool guy!

Thanks Wayne. I'll. Be 57 in August. Hey did the luchbox have the thermos too?

Ahh SiFi shows were the bomb.
Even a little earlier was " Lost in Space", was one of favs.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wayne Adam (May 28, 2013)

*TV & Lunchbox*

Hey John,
    Sorry, I didn't realize that you were that young!. Brent, yes, I watched all of those shows also.
 I guess we all had a crush on "Penny" Angela Cartwright on Lost in Space. I also belonged to the original
Star Trek fan club. Back then there were shows we could watch, and TV was free.
     John, no thermos... I was actually afraid to open it fearing the kids lunch mignt still be in there!.............Wayne


----------

